# Diabetes UK - recipe competition



## Riri (Aug 11, 2015)

Hia everyone, managed to get myself into the last 4 so now the voting has started!! If anyone likes my tuna recipe I would be mega grateful for your votes  
https://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Recipes/Recipe-competition/


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2015)

Ooh! Well done!  Looks delicious! Voted 

Good luck, you're doing well!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 11, 2015)

voted, looks nice too


----------



## Riri (Aug 11, 2015)

Brilliant thanks


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2015)

*bump* Doing well with the votes!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 13, 2015)

Mmmmm...got my vote Riri. Good luck!


----------



## Donald (Aug 13, 2015)

done & dusted


----------



## Riri (Aug 14, 2015)

Brilliant thanks. The comms team from the Cardiff branch of Diabetes UK emailed me today and they want to do a small feature on me in my local newspapers. What have I done!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2015)

Riri said:


> Brilliant thanks. The comms team from the Cardiff branch of Diabetes UK emailed me today and they want to do a small feature on me in my local newspapers. What have I done!!!!!



Excellent! I have just noticed one of your rivals has an article in their local:

http://www.derbyshiretimes.co.uk/news/sugar-free-recipe-could-be-a-winner-1-7410953

Let's hope your local papers have a bigger circulation!


----------



## Robin (Aug 15, 2015)

ooh, just seen this, it looks lovely.Have cast my vote for it.


----------



## Riri (Aug 16, 2015)

Great that this is getting coverage. As a girly teenager I dreamt of Vogue and Marie Clare. As an ageing 49 year old I'll take the front cover of Balance!! Lol Thanks for the continuing votes peeps


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 17, 2015)

Given that yours is the only dish on there that could even remotely be considered lower carbohydrate, got my vote. What cretin at DUK thinks a bowl of noodles with 62g of carbs in it is an appropriate dietary choice for someone who can't process carbohydrates?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

In the news:

http://www.cambrian-news.co.uk/news/i/50288/

Keep voting folks!  They could have given a link!


----------



## Riri (Aug 24, 2015)

My sister saw this on a local timeline tonight - my phones been red hot ever since, Lol Hadn't realised they haven't published the link - that's our Cambrian News for you !!


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 24, 2015)

I voted for yours Riri, it looks genuinely scrummy.  Fingers crossed 

I have to say though the three other finalist dishes look decidedly unpleasant, I love avocado but can see no earthly reason to spoil that with banana (the Devils fruit)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I voted for yours Riri, it looks genuinely scrummy.  Fingers crossed
> 
> I have to say though the three other finalist dishes look decidedly unpleasant, I love avocado but can see no earthly reason to spoil that with banana (the Devils fruit)



I'd swap those around - avocados are the devil's fruit!  Doesn't even taste like one! Like blooming olives! But I digress...looks like the other contestants haven't garnered much support...


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 25, 2015)

Northerner said:


> I'd swap those around - avocados are the devil's fruit!  Doesn't even taste like one! Like blooming olives! But I digress...looks like the other contestants haven't garnered much support...



Olives are delicious, in fact tomatoes, avocado and olives are my only concessions in the world of fruit...aside from the potentially twin evils of the avocado/banana splicing, there's a giant garibaldi and chicken noodles.  I'm not feeling the love there.  Riri's is the only one I'd contemplate


----------



## heasandford (Aug 26, 2015)

when do the results come out? I voted - in total agreement, how on earth did they choose the other recipes??


----------



## Riri (Aug 27, 2015)

I may be wrong but possibly they didn't get many submissions? Just been interviewed by Radio Cymru - I'm a fluent Welsh speaker but I do speak a bit of 'Wenglish'!!! I drew the line at trying to say carbohydrates and carb counting in Welsh - lol. Thanks for the support all.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 27, 2015)

What made me cringe the most was the dreadful biscuit thing, where it's suggested you could make it lower-fat and healthier by using a banana instead of some of the butter.


----------



## Riri (Aug 29, 2015)

Woop woop - I won!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2015)

Riri said:


> Woop woop - I won!



Brilliant! Well done! What have you won? Round the World cruise? Mortgage paid for 20 years? Your weight in gold?


----------



## Riri (Aug 29, 2015)

Better than that!!!! Red letter adventure day vouchers!!! I can see my husband fill up with joy at this as I type


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2015)

Riri said:


> Better than that!!!! Red letter adventure day vouchers!!! I can see my husband fill up with joy at this as I type



Ah, that's excellent!


----------



## Bloden (Aug 29, 2015)

Well done, Riri! Enjoy your prize.


----------

